# Steuerrohr 1 1/8 -> 1.5-tapered Gabel



## Mythilos (20. September 2010)

Welchen Innendurchmesser haben die Steuerrohre von Nicolai, wenn sie normal 1 1/8 sind?

Ich habe nämlich folgendes gefunden und frage mich ob das geht:
review


----------



## der-gute (20. September 2010)

ähm, dir ist schon klar, das das 1.5 Unterteil eines tapered Gabelschaftes nie in ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr passen kann...

auch auf dem Bild wird klar, das das Steuerrohr durchgängig größer als 1 1/8







Zero Stack ist doch ein eigenes Maß für die Vollintegration eines 1 1/8 Steuersatzes...

Edith:
hier sind alle Maße zusammengefasst: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steuersatz_(Fahrrad)

ein 1 1/8 Schaft hat 2,8575 cm
ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr hat 3,39 cm
ein 1.5 Schaft hat 3,81 cm
ein 1.5 Steuerrohr hat 4,96 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (20. September 2010)

naja, "..nie in ein 1 1/8.."..

Wenn da bspw. durch den Steuersatz Platz "verschwendet" wird kann hätte das ja durchaus gehen können und 0,5cm wären ja nicht die "Welt" gewesen..

Dadurch das das Tapered Steuerrohr aber unten Konisch zu läuft kann es um"Fuß" durchaus breiter sein, denn der Steuersatz überbrückt ja den breitesten Bereich, so das der Durchmesser, der dann tatsächlich im Steuerrohr ist evtl. doch passen könnte, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## dreamdeep (20. September 2010)

Von den 33,9mm für ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, muss ja noch Platz für die Schalen abgezogen werden, bleiben effektiv ca 30mm übrig. 
Auch wenn der Schaft erst in der Mitte konisch zuläuft, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das reicht.


----------



## Mythilos (20. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Von den 33,9mm für ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, muss ja noch Platz für die Schalen abgezogen werden, bleiben effektiv ca 30mm übrig.
> Auch wenn der Schaft erst in der Mitte konisch zuläuft, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das reicht.



ich glaub der konische Bereich des Gabelschaftes erstreckt sich über eine Höhe von etwa 9cm, dann ist er ein 1 1/8... ich habs grad überschlagen..es könnte gehen, wird aber knapp...

Daher werde ich da nochmal genau recherchieren und rechnen. Das hängt unterm Strich von der Aufbauhöhe des unteren Steuersatzes ab und wie sich der Gabelschaft verjüngt. Die Maße sind entscheidend.


----------



## Brainspiller (20. September 2010)

ich wüsste nicht wie.

auf der seite steht kein wort davon dass cane creek für reguläre 1 1/8 Rohre die untere Lagerschale anbietet.

Die sind bieten für zero stack steuersätze nen adapter an.
Zero Stack 1 1/8 Steuerrohr haben einen erheblich größeren Innendurchmesser als konventionelle 1 1/8, deshalb gibt es da wohl noch Spielraum für taper gabeln.

Da Nicolai aber konventionelle Steuerrohre in 1 1/8 verbaut wird das wohl nix.


----------



## Mythilos (20. September 2010)

jap, Brainspiller hat da leider recht!


----------



## der-gute (21. September 2010)

oben in meinem Link stehen doch alle Maße...


----------

